# Grinding Disk for the Cuisinart 14cup Processor



## rrcos (Apr 2, 2007)

I'd love to have a Robot Coupe.. but the cost is not good for me at this time.. So based on reviews, I will settle for the Cuisinart 14 cup processor. If my project gets off the ground, then maybe I can upgrade to the Coupe.

I will only be using this for grinding raw vegetables (fairly large batches).. but my question is.. The Robot Coupe has many grinding blades available.. As far a texture goes.. Are there specialty grinding disk availabe for the Cuisinart too..? or the KitchenAid processor.

Any info would be appreciated..
Rob


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

Do not fear the internet search or the manufacturer's website: Available Discs


----------

